# B&B experts guessed right my last pregnancy ****updated*****



## AmandaAsh

Hey everyone,

I don't post often on here but I do follow what everyone else is saying.

When I was pregnant 3 years ago I posted my scan on here and most people said boy....I was convinced I was having a girl but nope boy. Therefore I have great faith in your expertise. I've attached a photo of my current pregnancy ( I already have two boys) so I am excited to know what you think. 

Thanks in advance.xo
 



Attached Files:







1478192330355224590589.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 71


----------



## ikaria

What gestation is this? From what I'm seeing my first impulse is to say :pink:

Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## darcie

Girl guess


----------



## AmandaAsh

Thank you Ikaria, having 2 boys a girl would be lovely but I'm happy with another healthy boy too obviously&#128522;

This is 11wks5days so too early for nub I'm thinking? I've attached the other photos but I think the first one is the clearest. Thank you for replying&#128524;
 



Attached Files:







1478287997471-1090665481.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 30









1478288134192-682867413.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Also guessing girl


----------



## Isme

I'm definitely leaning toward girl too, though you're right about it being slightly too early to say for sure. Fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## justplay91

I'm thinking boy, because it's early and it looks to me like the nub wants to rise.


----------



## AmandaAsh

Eeeeek!excited! Thank you all for your guesses&#55357;&#56842; will most definitely update once I get my 20week scan.X


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would guess boy but it is really to early to guess at the moment. Have you any other scans coming up? :)


----------



## AmandaAsh

Thanks mum22, I have to wait until January until my 20 week scan....it seems like ages but I know with Xmas ect it will hopefully fly in:)


----------



## Dannypop

Oooooo I am following you! How exciting. Will keep you company until you find out


----------



## AmandaAsh

Yes please do Dannypop. I also have a Danny (Daniel) good name ;)! I see you have 2 boys also....are you thinking of a third?

Update have just read you are expecting a little girl.....how lovely :):):)


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think the skull looks girly


----------



## Dannypop

Hooray! Glad to be with you on your journey :)

Awesome that we both have a Daniel ... I have about 10 boys names I like and absolutely zero girls names. All the girls names I like are names like Alex, Charli, Georgia (so we can call her George!) and Jo!


----------



## AmandaAsh

Lol so basically your girls names are boys names!! I love Georgia (George or georgie for short!) I have two boys names I like, Aaron and Ethan (hubby doesn't like either) for a girl I like Anna.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

AmandaAsh said:


> Thanks mum22, I have to wait until January until my 20 week scan....it seems like ages but I know with Xmas ect it will hopefully fly in:)

Xmas definitely helps it to fly by, my scan last year was just after Christmas and I now have a little boy after 4 girls (it was a 16 week gender scan)
Because your still so early you still have 50/50, the nub is best to go on in the 12th/13th week. :)


----------



## AmandaAsh

So had my scan today....it's a BOY!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow congrats!


----------



## Dannypop

Congrats Amanda!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## AmandaAsh

Thanks Danny, I' m in mourning for little pink outfits lol but this is definitely my last one! Awk no I'm delighted really and the boys are all pleased! How are you getting on?x


----------



## Wish85

Congratulations on your 3rd healthy boy!


----------



## Dannypop

Everyone I know who has had a third boy says they are the light of their life and definitely their most affectionate, caring and gentle child. My DS1 is so gentle and empathetic it bowls me over every day.

So glad you are feeling happy. 

Pink -pah to pink! I have always thought boys clothes are so much more fun. And the thought of the fights of getting dressed in the mornings ... boys just roll with whatever you stick them in whereas girls can spend a whole morning deciding on their outfit! Anyway, that's just a silly observation. The real deal is getting to know this new little person who will delight you in ways you never could have dreamed of.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------

